# Film music - epic-style victory march



## greentea23

Hi everyone,

I've just found this forum and love most of what I hear and read here. I also notice that although it's a classical music forum, there is some room for film music as well.

I'd like to share something I just wrote last week, and perhaps have some constructive feedback here.

http://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=10315831

Some background - I have been composing as a hobby for about 2 years. I don't know much music theory but I have played keyboards, and love the sound of the orchestra.

What I find difficult at the moment is how to work my Logic Pro to make my mix sound better, louder, etc. So apart from the composition itself, I would appreciate tips about mixing/mastering.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Oh my god. This is Epic really. Very Interesting sounds. Still I don't know the country that this music represents. It sounds very egyptian but is great. Continue the good job, mate!


----------



## greentea23

Thank you, Ricardo. Does it sound egyptian? I was trying to depict fearsome Mongols!


----------



## Delicious Manager

> I was trying to depict fearsome Mongols!


Since when did Mongols come from Egypt?


----------



## greentea23

Delicious Manager said:


> Since when did Mongols come from Egypt?


I meant... I was trying to depict Mongols not Egyptians...


----------

